#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Paris theatre technical director Toledano dies after blast

## showband

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24881397

toch weer eens op de feiten gedrukt over pyro.
*Paris theatre technical director Toledano dies after blast*The technical director of  a Paris musical died of a heart attack after a faulty power tool set  off fireworks at an arena, investigators said.
         Police said Marcus Toledano, 41, was among several people who  rushed to the scene of the blast at the Palais des Sports in the  south-west of the city.
         A second explosion then caused a wall to collapse. Several others were injured, five seriously, police said.
         It came hours before the start of a musical about the French revolution.
         Investigators said Mr Toledano's heart had stopped when rescue workers arrived and he later died in hospital.
         Flowers and messages of condolence were being left near the entrance to the arena on Saturday.
         The injured were mostly stage hands who were setting up for  the evening performance of 1789, the Lovers of the Bastille. The show  was cancelled as a result of the blasts.
         Culture minister Aurelie Filippetti spoke of her "great sadness" at Mr Toledano's death.
         Producer Albert Cohen said it was terrible news. "All our  efforts are going towards helping his family... in what is a difficult  moment, as you can imagine." 
         An employee told AFP news agency that only cast and crew were on site at the time.
         Mr Cohen said four employees who were in hospital overnight would be discharged later on Saturday.
         An initial investigation determined that the initial  explosion had been caused by the disc of a circular saw breaking away  and igniting fireworks to be used in the show.
         Several others received treatment, though some only needed to have their hearing checked after being exposed to the loud blasts.
         1789: The Lovers of the Bastille was first shown in Paris last year and has also been performed outside Paris.
         The Palais des Sports has a capacity of 4,500 and is one of  the French capital's largest performance spaces. It hosted the premiere  of Les Miserables in 1980.

----------


## djspeakertje

De oorzaak is trouwens ook niet best, een cirkelzaag blad dat kapot ging en in stukken uiteen spatte... 
Dat kan een aantal oorzaken hebben:
- De gebruikers hebben het apparaat verkeerd gebruikt
- Er is materiaal mee gezaagd dat helemaal niet gezaagd mag worden met een cirkelzaag
- Er zat iets in het materiaal, een spijker ofzo

Een cirkelzaagblad valt niet spontaan uit elkaar namelijk. Wel erg jammer dat op deze manier weer een technicus om het leven is gekomen.


Daan

----------


## Podium Verhuur

OF er zat een fout in de zaagmachine of het zaagblad.
Het is wat vroeg om nu al een conclusie te trekken

----------


## Hitvision

> De oorzaak is trouwens ook niet best, een cirkelzaag blad dat kapot ging en in stukken uiteen spatte...



Ik lees in 'Breaking away' toch echt niet dat er een 'schijf in stukken uiteen spatte'. Ik lees hieruit eerder dat de schijf loskwam OF dat we het hier hebben over een slijptol die wegschiet omdat er iets te veel wrijving ontstaat op het te slijpen onderwerp. Dat zou ook het ontsteken van het vuurwerk tot gevolg kunnen hebben.

We zijn geneigd om invulling te geven aan wat er staat maar veel te vaak komt het voor dat 'onze invulling' ver afstaat van wat er werkelijk geschreven is.

Maak het helaas te vaak mee dat mensen wat anders lezen dan wat er werkelijk staat.

Ik heb dus geen idee wat er is gebeurd. Ik vind het alleen tragisch.

----------


## timmetje

> Maak het helaas te vaak mee dat mensen wat anders lezen dan wat er werkelijk staat.



Dat is een vakgebied op dit forum, naast licht en geluid...  :Wink: 

Misschien moet Daan voor de Story of Prive gaan schrijven.

Inderdaad wel een vreselijk tragisch ongeval... Doet je toch wel even nadenken hoe snel het afgelopen kan zijn.

----------


## djspeakertje

Misschien moet ik toch maar voor Story gaan schrijven ja...

"An initial search determined that the first explosion, which occurred near the stage shortly after 6:00 p.m., was caused when the disc of a circular power saw broke off and ignited fireworks stored nearby for use in the musical, “1789, the Lovers of the Bastille,” about the French Revolution."

Foutje kan gebeuren baas, ook al kan "the disc of a circular power saw broke off" natuurlijk op diverse wijzen geïnterpreteerd worden.

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/201.../#.UoddsnBWySq


Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

Praktijkvoorbeeld : ooit een serieuze dreun meegemaakt toen iemand een haakse slijper gebruikte in de buurt van een oude elektrische heftruck die aan de lader stond . 

Het vonkenspoor had het waterstof/zuurstofmengsel doen ontbranden. 
Halletje was serieuze grootte ( zeg Ahoy oid), ik stond er 100 meter vandaan, maar schrok me de pleuris van de knal.

Denk trouwens niet dat de Japanse Time verslaggever het verschil tussen een haakse slijper , een cirkelzaag, of een decoupeerzaag in Parijs weet...

----------


## timmetje

Daan haalde dus de tekst uit een artikel van een andere krant.

"An initial investigation determined that the initial explosion had been caused by the disc of a circular saw _breaking away_ and igniting fireworks to be used in the show." (BBC)

""An initial search determined that the first explosion, which occurred near the stage shortly after 6:00 p.m., was caused when the disc of a circular power saw _broke off_ and ignited fireworks stored nearby for use in the musical" (Japan Times)

----------


## Hitvision

> Daan haalde dus de tekst uit een artikel van een andere krant.



Het is de vraag hoe betrouwbaar een Japanse krant is als het gaat om een artikel over Parijs. Hier staat inderdaad iets totaal anders dan in het bericht van de BBC. Ik moet zeggen dat de BBC voor mij een wat meer betrouwbaare bron is dan een of ander Japanse (wellicht slecht vertaald) krantje.

----------


## ljanton

Totaal naast de kwestie welke krant betrouwbaarder is en of Daan het al dan niet juist interpreteerde.
Een Britse krant die vanuit het Frans vertaald is in mijn ogen net zo goed onbetrouwbaar.
Blijft over;
Hoe kunnen we lering trekken uit dit voorval?
Kan nog niet, totdat het onderzoeksrapport gepubliceerd zal worden (Misschien).

In elk geval, pyro blijft opletten geblazen!

----------


## NesCio01

Is dit er al, zo na bijna een half jaar?

grtz

Nes

----------


## rinus bakker

Heb je zelf al een poging gedaan? Het zoeken in het Frans is niet echt een pretje!

----------


## NesCio01

> Heb je zelf al een poging gedaan? Het zoeken in het Frans is niet echt een pretje!



Mais non, excusez.

Maar ik prefereer een andere taal.

Arivederci!

Nes

----------

